# is my experience still acceptable?



## victorcreed (Aug 24, 2013)

Hello Experts,

I am working as senior software engineer since (2007). I were working as freelancer( 40 hours/week) till 2011.
I am graduated in the 2011 Bachelor with computer science (honours) 4years. My question is still my experience acceptable for longterm? my experience is now 6 years.

I found this on their offical site.


Bachelor degree (Level 7) specialising in Information Technology (Computer Science, Information Systems or other Information Technology) OR Bachelor degree (Level 7) specialising in Electrical and Electronic Engineering and Technology AND a minimum of three years' relevant post-qualification work experience.

Any help would realy appricated
Regards

K


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

victorcreed said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I am working as senior software engineer since (2007). I were working as freelancer( 40 hours/week) till 2011.
> I am graduated in the 2011 Bachelor with computer science (honours) 4years. My question is still my experience acceptable for longterm? my experience is now 6 years.
> ...


Don't think so.
The statement says "post qualification experience" and since you only received the qualification in 2011 you can only claim you are in your second year of post qualification experience ?


----------

